# musik legal im netz kaufen



## sympathisant (23. Dezember 2010)

moin,

ich suche nen dienst der mir folgendes bietet:

1. ich kann einzelne songs kaufen. mich interessieren 90% der majors nicht und ich will daher nicht monatlich für alles zahlen.

2. ich will die songs direkt vom anbieter (nach nem login oder so) auf verschiedene endgeräte streamen lassen können übers netz.

3. für den fall das kein netz da ist, will ich mir auf zumindest einem gerät ne lokale kopie anfertigen können dürfen.


gibts sowas?


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß, dass es Portale gibt, die die MP3's direkt verkaufen. Das wäre wahrscheinlich das passende für dich. Mir fällt aber leider nicht mehr ein, wie das eine Portal hieß, von dem ich neulich die Werbung sah. Sorry


----------



## schneemaus (26. Dezember 2010)

Also auch wenn du nich monatlich zahlen willst, ich kann dir Napster empfehlen. Wir bezahlen 10€ im Monat und können so viel downloaden, wie wir wollen. Wenn ich mir die Preise bei z.B. iTunes oder musicload.de (übrigens etwas, was du suchst, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob du dir die Songs sofort auf den MP3-Player oder so ziehen kannst) anschaue, hab ich das Geld bei 10 Liedern im Monat schon wieder draußen. Und die 10 Lieder kommen bei meinem Vater und mir schon nach ungefähr 5 Tagen zusammen (wir laden halt viel XD)


----------



## sympathisant (28. Dezember 2010)

das problem was ich bei den musicflatrates habe, ist dass man die songs nicht kauft. wenn napster pleite geht, oder ich nicht mehr bei denen kunde sein will, hab ich (beispielsweise 2 jahre lang = 240 euro) n e menge geld da rein gesteckt und nach den zwei jahren gehört mir nix.

lieber bezahl ich für die musik, die ich gerne höre und die gehört hinterher mir egal was der shopbetreiber in zukunft anstellt, als dass ich für 10 millionen songs zahle wovon ich 99% sowieso nie hören werde und am ende steh ich mit nix da.

edit: bei napster lädst du nicht runter, sondern kriegst die songs nur gestreamt, wenn ich das jetzt auf die schnelle richtig gelesen habe.


----------



## Tikume (29. Dezember 2010)

Amazon/Musicload. Bekommst den Kram doch eh DRM frei da


----------



## sympathisant (29. Dezember 2010)

und die streamen mir meine gekaufte musik auch aufs handy, wenn ich mal gerade nicht zu hause am PC sitze?

aber mal schauen ob ich ne app finde, mit der ich auf meine musik zu hause zugriff habe. dann müsste eben nur der rechner immer anbleiben, auch wenn ich nicht zu hause bin.


----------



## Kuya (30. Dezember 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Amazon/Musicload. Bekommst den Kram doch eh DRM frei da



exakt. 

Wobei ich dir trotzdem ans Herz legen würde, lieber auf Amazon zu bestellen, weil meistens bei einer Band/ einem Interpreten
die "anderen" Tracks einem früher oder später auch zu gefallen vermögen.

Ich kaufe seit 2000 eigentlich prinzipiell nur noch ganze Alben.


----------

